# How close can double wall pipe be to...?



## sandyharder (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello,
We are working on planning our flue for our new wood stove.  Could someone help us with the following questions:

How close can double wall pipe be to durorock? We re running the flue through our closet and were going to frame around it with steel studs and durorock.

How close can it run to our floor joists and sub floor?  Some of the pieces in the kit make it look like about 2", but everywhere we read says 6" from combustibles.

Also, how close can our single wall pipe be to the wall.  The stove would be set out the appropriate distance from the wall, but then the pipe would go up and 45 twice to jog back towards the wall.  So it's just a little 8" piece that would be running next to the wall before it goes into the ceiling support box and changes over to double wall.

Thanks for the help!!

John


----------



## begreen (Mar 12, 2012)

I think you are confusing double-wall connector pipe with double-wall high-temp chimney pipe (class A). Connector pipe (aka stovepipe) is what connects the stove to the thimble or ceiling support box. It can not be enclosed. Double-wall connector pipe (like DVL) has a minimum clearance of 6". Single wall connector pipe needs to be 18" from the nearest combustible, even if it's just a short 8" piece.

Class A chimney pipe is what happens at the transition from the room either at the wall or ceiling. Double-wall high temp pipe like DuraTech class A needs to be a minimum  of 2" from any combustible. Here's a link on class A installation. I also recommend going to the manufacture's website and downloading the instructions from there for the best guidance.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/htchimneyup_twostory
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/installing_a_woodstove


----------



## Heatsource (Mar 12, 2012)

you could use a pipe shield just on the section of s/w that is closer than 18". clearance would be 9". unless the pipe shield maker has tested for 6" (some have...)


----------



## sandyharder (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! That's exactly what I needed.  I did have those two types confused and will look into the shield.  If I did use double wall pipe for the 8" jog can that be connected to a single wall 45 and then single wall pipe on down or would it all have to be double?

Thanks again!
John


----------



## Heatsource (Mar 12, 2012)

sandyharder said:
			
		

> Thanks guys! That's exactly what I needed.  I did have those two types confused and will look into the shield.  If I did use double wall pipe for the 8" jog can that be connected to a single wall 45 and then single wall pipe on down or would it all have to be double?
> 
> Thanks again!
> John



nope, cant mix interior chimney like that, its either all single wall, or all double wall


----------



## begreen (Mar 12, 2012)

Correct. No mixing single with double. How close to the wall is the pipe? For that short run a pipe heat shield may suffice. Unless this is a long run (>8ft.). If so, double-wall connector could be the way to go.


----------



## sandyharder (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds like the pipe shield is the way to go. Does anyone have a link to a picture of one of these?


----------



## Heatsource (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.efireplacestore.com/cpf-54120.html?productid=cpf-54120&channelid=FROOG

they can be cut to length.

double wall looks better


----------



## begreen (Mar 12, 2012)

I think the shield will need to extend to 6" below the point where shielding is not necessary. That might look a bit odd hanging off the pipe. Another option would be to put up a proper NFPA211 wall shield there. It would need to be 18" wide and extend about 18" down. This could be painted with high temp paint to make it less noticeable. 

http://www.amazon.com/HomeSaver-Sto...2?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1331588193&sr=1-2-catcorr


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 12, 2012)

How much stove pipe(pipe from stove to Class A) are you talking?  DBL wall is a little more expensive but IMO worth the money if it doesn't break th budget.  safer for sure as you can put your hand on it even when the stove is rolling hot, not hold your hand on it but you can touch it.  Single wall gets smokin!


----------



## sandyharder (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help.  I think we are going to go with double wall.  W were hoping to get some more heat by leaving it single, but sounds like double is the safer and better looking way to go.


----------

